# Question about K3 Freezing up issue that was posted on the Amazon Forum



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I placed my order for the Kindle 3 yesterday after a number of reviews from Kindleboard members. I then saw this morning the post on Amazon's Kindle forum about the K3 freezing up. Of course this now has me worried that maybe I should wait. However I have noticed in the past that many posters on the Amazon forum tend to blow things up bigger than they are and am wondering if this may be the case.

My question is has anyone here had a freezing issue with their new K3's and was it just during the time they were downloading their library and indexing or has the problem continue that they have now contacted customer service about it?

Thanks in advance for you responses


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Jo,

With all these books and pdfs being loaded on the K3's at once you would kinda expect a few hiccups.  In my opinion, other then the shipping issues, the Kindle 3 release has gone very well. I am very happy with mine.  

Chuck


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine's "frozen up" a couple of times, but honestly, it hasn't been a big deal.  Neither time was while I was downloading - I think it was after it had been asleep for a while.  The first time I powered it off and then back on and it was fine, and then the second time I think it came back on it's own.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine did it for the first time about an hour ago. I just restarted the device and it was fine. I'm sure if there is an issue it is entirely software-related, and Amazon will issue a fix. Honestly even if it does freeze every day (which I know it will not) I would still use this over any other reader -- that is how amazingly awesome my Kindle 3 is


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

With hundreds of thousand of new devices being sent out all at once it's inevitable that there'll be a few with problems and those are the ones you hear about. A hundred people might post about their Kindle freezing up but you don't hear from the 400,900 people whose Kindles are working just fine. If you were unlucky enough to get a dud, Amazon will soon replace it for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No problems. . . . . . . I even d/l'd about 85 things at once. . . . took roughly an hour to index and the battery did drain fairly sharply as it was doing that. . . .but it didn't freeze. . . . . .WiFi on the whole time as well. . . .


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine froze up first thing this morning - cursor would not move and couldn't change pages.  I did get a little concerned that I might have a bad unit. But I did a hard reset and it came back fine. My biggest issue was that I couldn't remember how long to hold the switch for the reset. (and didn't think to check the user guide I had downloaded to the Kindle app on my iPad a few weeks ago). 

I had some issue early on with my K2 and customer service had me do a reset. I never had an issue with it again, so I am not worried about a one-time issue. We'll see what tomorrow brings after it has been sleeping all night.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a freeze up last night but mine turned out to be due to an operator error.  (Was pressing the wrong button to turn pages forward).


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Mine froze while it was charging for the first time and I was trying to download my books from the Archive. I hadn't downloaded many books when the problem occurred. The unit was completely frozen. I couldn't even do the reset - I tried with it plugged in and not plugged in and tried several times holding it for as long as 30 seconds but it wouldn't respond to anything. I read in the user's guide PDF to let it charge for at least 30 minutes, then unplug and do the reset, so I just left it alone to charge more. Ten minutes later, I checked it and it had come back again, but I no longer had any of my books that I had downloaded. It was a little disconcerting when it happened, but it helped that I was forewarned that it could lock up during initial download, so I did not panic and just had a little patience.

I decided to download books from the Manage My Kindle page on amazon.com ,and it downloaded them all instantly with no problems and no locking up while it was still charging. I have had no problems since then and I have been using it non-stop for the last two days. I have even played Every Word on it and it has not locked up during gameplay. I think it was overwhelmed with me downloading from the Archives. I don't think it was a big deal, but if the problem recurs, I am sure an upgrade will come out to fix it.

If I had it to do over again, I would let my unit charge for at least a half hour before I tried downloading (ideally wait for a full charge, but I was not very patient) and I would download from Manage My Kindle on Amazon's website instead of from the Archives on the Kindle. I definitely am happy with my new Kindle.


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

VondaZ said:


> If I had it to do over again, I would let my unit charge for at least a half hour before I tried downloading (ideally wait for a full charge, but I was not very patient) and I would download from Manage My Kindle on Amazon's website instead of from the Archives on the Kindle.


That's really useful info - and this whole thread as well. This is my first Kindle, so I'm a little on-edge about actually getting the darn thing. (first wave, but Tuesday delivery. grrr.)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

The hard reset (via the power switch) only work with the Kindle completely unplugged from any power source, because it's actually a battery disconnect. (That's somewhat murkily specified in the KUG, but still ).


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

No freeze-ups here at all.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your responses so far. I think since I already have a good number of books on my K2 I will do as Vonda suggested and download through Manage My Kindle page on Amazon. I am thinking with all the activity going on to load the Kindle could be part of the freezing problem as I am sure my books are nothing compared to some of the KB members here so I will take it slow to load  

Unless something happens I should have my new K3 by mid to late September. The funny thing is I have a Decal Girl skin on order for it already because I had a 25 dollar coupon I won from them and held out hoping they would have the K3 design before it would expire. Also got a skin for my phone that will match.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't had any freezing up issues.  The only problem I've had so far is that two books won't index (both are large files: 7+mbs), so maybe it's just taking a while.  I'll give them another day before I raise an alarm!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Jo said:


> I placed my order for the Kindle 3 yesterday after a number of reviews from Kindleboard members. I then saw this morning the post on Amazon's Kindle forum about the K3 freezing up. Of course this now has me worried that maybe I should wait. However I have noticed in the past that many posters on the Amazon forum tend to blow things up bigger than they are and am wondering if this may be the case.
> 
> My question is has anyone here had a freezing issue with their new K3's and was it just during the time they were downloading their library and indexing or has the problem continue that they have now contacted customer service about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you responses


I'd had mine for about 24 hours now and so far, it's frozen and then auto rebooted twice and then once just froze up without rebooting itself (so I manually did so). It's annoying and Amazon definitely need to sort it out, hopefully with just a firmware update or something. But in the meantime, it's still usable. It's not like it's freezing up every 15 minutes. I just hope I don't have to send it back and get a new one - all this waiting for it to begin with and now I might have to send it back and wait some more? Plus, I'd have to set up all my collections and stuff again? That would not be cool.

For me, it has frozen up at all different times, the most recent was while I was clicking the cursor down to highlight something. Once was while just browsing the store. Another while I was reading the user guide. It was not downloading or indexing anything at any of the times (I've only downloaded a few of my read books). So it has nothing to do with overloading it with work for me.

If it happens again, I'm contacting CS to find out what they intend to do about it. You're right that some people tend to blow things up bigger than they are but it does need to be resolved.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine was fine when I was just reading books and The New Yorker. When I went ahead and tried the webkit browser, however, I logged into Facebook, tried to move the cursor around a bit...and boom. Froze. I just power off/on, and everything was well again.


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine froze up last night. I was skipping around in a book, I think (went back to look at the cover or something) and suddenly it wouldn't do anything. Took a few tries of holding the power switch for a while to get it to come back up, but it was fine after that.

I didn't have any un-indexed books, so I know that wasn't the problem.


----------



## simonz (May 19, 2010)

My K3 did an auto-reboot while I was managing my Collections.  Then I had one freeze while I was using the web browser, which required sliding the power switch for about 20 seconds to do a power-off and reboot.  In both cases things seemed normal after the reboot.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

Amazon CS is shipping me a new Kindle. I was (am) having really frequent reboots. Basically, any time I use the directional pad thing I will, after a short time, have the screen freeze and have it reboot. It's kind of annoying and it resets whatever book I was on to my previous session, resets the cock, etc.This has happened at least 15 times or so.

I called them to see if I needed to do a software restore or something like that, but they just said they'd ship a new one and have it here on Tuesday.

Kind of a bummer, but at least I get the new one before shipping this one back.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I haven't had any freezing up issues. The only problem I've had so far is that two books won't index (both are large files: 7+mbs), so maybe it's just taking a while. I'll give them another day before I raise an alarm!


I had one freeze up which I consider my own fault as I was pushing buttons a bit too fast as I tried setting things up. The restart worked fine. Interestingly, I had one item that wouldn't index before the restart, but when I restarted, it showed up as indexed. Also, many items had the word "new" next to them on the contents pages, and I was resigned to opening each one separately to get rid of that. But after the restart, that was all gone as well. I tested a few and they open up fine, so no problems there. So even if your Kindle hasn't frozen up, you may want to do a restart to help along the indexing and set-up process.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a sort of tangential question. Are the kindles that are freezing 3G or WiFi ones?  I'm wondering if the WiFi ones are picking up stray signals from somewhere that is causing the freezing/re-boot.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I also had an issue with the kindle freezing and then automatically rebooting.  I called CS and am pretty sure I figured out what caused the problem.  I was using the download guide from feedbooks.com to download public domain content through the kindle browser.  When I would download the content, a few minutes later it would freeze and then reboot.  After a hard reset, the kindle has been working just fine.  CS told me that if I wanted they would just send a new one, but since I think I have the issue solved, I told them I would hold off on that.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> have a sort of tangential question. Are the kindles that are freezing 3G or WiFi ones? I'm wondering if the WiFi ones are picking up stray signals from somewhere that is causing the freezing/re-boot.


Mine is a 3G. I don't have WiFi at home.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the 3G, since Thursday.  A few freezes, but this morning a real freeze.  Did a hard reset, got a white screen..

Although the battery hadn't been at all low, I put it on the charger and did get the yellow light.  Left it until it went green.

Hard reset while on the charger..  white screen, still.  Off the charger.. white screen.

Have to find the Kindle CS number but I have a soundly sleeping cat on my lap so cannot get downstairs to retrieve my cell phone, where I think I have the number stored.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, I called ... we did a hard reset off the charger and waited and waited.. and, although I had done the same earlier, this time of course it worked.. well it reset back to earlier today in terms of collections and such.

Anyway, he said he would make a note that it could be problemmatic in case I have further glitches.


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I have a sort of tangential question. Are the kindles that are freezing 3G or WiFi ones? I'm wondering if the WiFi ones are picking up stray signals from somewhere that is causing the freezing/re-boot.


Most of my problems happened with Wifi off.


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

RobertK said:


> Most of my problems happened with Wifi off.


Me too. I think my problem was probably caused by pushing buttons too quickly, from what I've read elsewhere. I will try to slooooow down


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I asked the cs guy.. well I said we were all wondering if there were more wifi vs wifi3G with the freezing and he just said it was too early to tell.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Mine hasn't frozen. *knock on wood*
I got the 3G, but I've been using my wifi connection at home. I don't want to take the K3 out until I can get a cover I like.
Reading how others were having success downloading large chunks of their books onto it, I did 70 or so. It took a while to index, which I expected. Everything's been working smoothly for me, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I have a sort of tangential question. Are the kindles that are freezing 3G or WiFi ones? I'm wondering if the WiFi ones are picking up stray signals from somewhere that is causing the freezing/re-boot.


Well. . . . really. . . . .all of them have WiFi. some just have 3G too.

Mine has both and I have had no problems.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Yesterday, my K3 rebooted itself at least 3 times.  I guessed it was because I have had some trouble with pushing the correct buttons because I'm not used to the new placements.

Today, it froze up and there was no response to any controls until I was able to turn it off.  It has been working okay since I turned it back.  I'm a little concerned but knowing that Amazon will take care of any problems is reassuring.  I'll see how it goes and keep track.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

lonestar.. what you've experienced was what I did until I just got the dead white screen.

I did put it on the charger for awhile before calling CS and he used his stopwatch so I could hold the slider over for at least 20 seconds (I had actually held it longer previously) and of course with CS "watching" it did reset but with loss of a couple of actions on my part.  I had finished a book this morning and made a note of the date in that file, then moved that book out of my current reading collection and started to move in the next book to be read.

I DID have some wrong keys hit.. I honestly don't think the new 5 way crammed between other buttons is all that well designed.. it looks good but I'm hitting BACK really often instead of moving the cursor down and I have REALLY small hands/fingers.

I did like the CS I talked to very much and also that he made a note.. he said he would write that there was some concern and it should be watched..  though we both hope I have no more troubles.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . . really. . . . .all of them have WiFi. some just have 3G too.
> 
> Mine has both and I have had no problems.


Yeah, sorry, somehow I had a d'oh moment.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> lonestar.. what you've experienced was what I did until I just got the dead white screen.
> 
> I did put it on the charger for awhile before calling CS and he used his stopwatch so I could hold the slider over for at least 20 seconds (I had actually held it longer previously) and of course with CS "watching" it did reset but with loss of a couple of actions on my part. I had finished a book this morning and made a note of the date in that file, then moved that book out of my current reading collection and started to move in the next book to be read.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had the same problems. I'm not real fond of the button placements either- I've done the same as you and hit the back button instead of the down arrow on the 5 way switch. I still wish they could have used something like the track pad on my Blackberry.

I am a little worried and am going to watch this for a couple of days. I'd feel a lot worse if Amazon did not have such great customer service. I hope it's just temporary.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine just froze and rebooted twice, in the past 20 minutes or so. My wireless is off (everything is indexed), and my K3 is essentially fully charged. 

The first time, I was trying to change from portrait to landscape orientation while reading. After the reboot, it had lost my place in the book!! Grrrrr. 

The second time, I was trying to select settings from the menu button. 

I am still not used to the new location of the wake-up button. I am going to start watching where my hands are - - maybe I am resetting it accidently by resting my fingers on that button? I don't know. I am very puzzled.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had a problem three times....The Kindle would freeze up.  The first two times I just waited and after a minute or so, the Kindle automatically rebooted itself.  The third time, when I realized what was happening, I tried the power switch to see if I could turn off the Kindle and restart, and it had no effect.  After a few moments the Kindle rebooted as it had the previous times.  When it was through rebooting, I did a complete shutdown and restart of the Kindle.  That was just a few minutes ago, so I don't kno if it fixed the problem or not.

First freeze and reboot was Friday night, first evening I had it.  Nothing more till this evening (Sunday).  I'd shrugged off the first reboot, but having it happen twice in less than two hours I decided it might be a real problem.  First reboot was on the home screen while moving some stuff into collections, the second two were during sedate reading in two different books, so there's no particular activity or book file that seems to be a problem.

If the shutdown and restart didn't solve the problem, I will be calling Kindle CS if it happens again.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Hooded Claw, it sounds like your k3 is acting just like mine. I haven't tried restarting my k3, though. Maybe I should do that.

Since the k3 is so new, it may have some bugs that still need to be worked out (maybe through a software upgrade?). It isn't keeping me from reading, but it is a concern.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

DYB said:


> I haven't had any freezing up issues. The only problem I've had so far is that two books won't index (both are large files: 7+mbs), so maybe it's just taking a while. I'll give them another day before I raise an alarm!


I had problems getting two of my books to index, as well. War and Peace is only 2.1 MB, but Gibbon's 6 volume History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire is 6.7 MB. I had trouble getting the latter to index on my DXG back in July, too.

Anyway, when they hadn't indexed after an hour I deleted them and downloaded them 3-4 times, waiting 30-60 minutes for them to index each time with no luck. Finally the last time they did complete indexing in an hour or so. I guess they were indexed within two or three hours total.

So, if you get tired of waiting you might want to try deleting and re-downloading them to see if that helps.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, fingers crossed but I haven't had another freeze up/reboot since I posted. I'm hopeful my manual reboot (not sure if it was a hard reset or not) did the trick.


----------



## pinkcloud (Jul 31, 2010)

I, too, had to contact CS yesterday after my K3 seemingly got stuck in a rebooting loop--it'd keep rebotting itself but never be done.  I didn't know what to do--this is my first kindle--so they walked me through a manual refresh.  it took 3 tries with them on the phone, but it finally seemed ok.

i also have the faded parts of the screen problem that another thread was discussing--but only with some books/documents.  if it continues, i plan on calling CS again and having it replaced.  i leave for vacation soon and hope to get it done after.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine froze yesterday. I was adding to my collections (with WiFi On) and it hung up. It is possible that I lost the WiFi connection because the signal was weak where I was sitting. No buttons would work (Home, Back etc). I think it got stuck in the WiFi driver and never came back. I had to do a hard restart to get it back.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Interesting thread here. My K3 Wi-Fi/3G froze up on me last night after I added a few highlights. I had to hold the slider over for 20+ seconds to force a shut down, then it wouldn't go on again. Had to call CS. He had me hold the slider over while he did something (?? no idea - he just said don't release the slider until he told me to) and after that it came back on. He told me I should leave it on the charger overnight so it could re-index and sort itself out. I did and it seems fine now. When we first got it going again last night I noticed my home screen wasn't sorting correctly. I sort by collections, and I keep a folder named "currently reading" so that I always have the books I want at the top. No matter how many times I used that folder, it would not sort to the top position again. This morning it was all back to normal.


----------



## George22 (Aug 30, 2010)

I got Kindle 3 today and it froze up three times - last time when I tried to change screen rotation.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Ugh!  It happened again and I'm on hold for support.


Update- They are sending a replacement.  CS did ask me to turn the wireless on and leave it so he could get information from the K3 but then immediately scheduled a replacement.  I'm glad but also a little sorry that I have to set it up again- all the collections, books, blah, blah blah.  Oh well, I can say that I love the K3 working and Kindle CS rocks.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Interesting thread here. My K3 Wi-Fi/3G froze up on me last night after I added a few highlights. I had to hold the slider over for 20+ seconds to force a shut down, then it wouldn't go on again. Had to call CS. He had me hold the slider over while he did something (?? no idea - he just said don't release the slider until he told me to) and after that it came back on. He told me I should leave it on the charger overnight so it could re-index and sort itself out. I did and it seems fine now. When we first got it going again last night I noticed my home screen wasn't sorting correctly. I sort by collections, and I keep a folder named "currently reading" so that I always have the books I want at the top. No matter how many times I used that folder, it would not sort to the top position again. This morning it was all back to normal.


Thanks for the information!! Mine hasn't frozen today, though it did freeze twice yesterday. I think I'll do a restart and then turn on the wireless, and leave it plugged in over night just in case it needs to "phone home" like ET.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had about 8 crashes/freezes since Friday, but none today so far. No pattern to speak of.

If it restarts spontaneously, I would not assume everything is okay, and would force hard reset (hold power slider for more than 20 seconds). I think I could have spared myself some of the early crashes had I done this.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

tsemple said:


> I've had about 8 crashes/freezes since Friday, but none today so far. No pattern to speak of.
> 
> If it restarts spontaneously, I would not assume everything is okay, and would force hard reset (hold power slider for more than 20 seconds). I think I could have spared myself some of the early crashes had I done this.


OK, thanks!! I am doing this now. Well, as soon as I click on the "Post" button. Thanks again.

Edited to add: DONE. Then I plugged it in, turned on the wi-fi, and checked to see if there was any unfinished indexing to be done (there isn't). Hopefully this did the trick. Thanks again.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> When we first got it going again last night I noticed my home screen wasn't sorting correctly. I sort by collections, and I keep a folder named "currently reading" so that I always have the books I want at the top. No matter how many times I used that folder, it would not sort to the top position again. This morning it was all back to normal.


I had this problem this evening too. It gets fixed if I restart, but I also tried turning on my wireless connection (I have the 3G model). I did a sync, and then it was OK again. (and that method is quicker than a restart.)

I had a scary restart this evening. My books are all indexed, but I'm still fine tuning the collections, and I was adding a few items to one folder. I was at the top of a page, and needed to get to an item near the bottom, so I held my finger on the 5-way to move the cursor faster. The K3 did not like that at all! and spontaneously restarted. I have somewhat over 300 books on the K3, , but after the restart it was only showing 1 book! It had taken me several hours to get it all on there (75% of my items are not from Amazon and had to be handled various ways) and I wasn't happy thinking I'd have to start from scratch. I did a new restart, and luckily everything came back normally.

I would say the K3 seems very oversensitive compared to my K2, since the same actions causing freezing on the K3 don't appear to be a problem for the K2.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Well, fingers crossed but I haven't had another freeze up/reboot since I posted. I'm hopeful my manual reboot (not sure if it was a hard reset or not) did the trick.


Scratch that - it just froze up again this morning.  Let me repeat that nothing is indexing and I was not downloading anything any of the times it's frozen up. This time I was merely trying to highlight something. The most frustrating thing is that it forgets everything from that session so I lose my place in the book and any highlights I made are lost. I've have done a hard restart every time it happens and it has not resolved it - in fact, this morning I had to try the hard restart TWICE because the first time did not work and the Kindle remained frozen.

I'm going to contact CS soon.


----------



## elbowglitter (Jan 11, 2009)

gdae23 said:


> I had a scary restart this evening. My books are all indexed, but I'm still fine tuning the collections, and I was adding a few items to one folder. I was at the top of a page, and needed to get to an item near the bottom, so I held my finger on the 5-way to move the cursor faster. The K3 did not like that at all! and spontaneously restarted. I have somewhat over 300 books on the K3, , but after the restart it was only showing 1 book! It had taken me several hours to get it all on there (75% of my items are not from Amazon and had to be handled various ways) and I wasn't happy thinking I'd have to start from scratch. I did a new restart, and luckily everything came back normally.


The same thing happened to me! I freaked out, but then another restart fixed it.

I've had a few freezes. Not quite every day, but just about. I'm worried about it, to be honest. I don't think it's unique to my Kindle. I'm hoping a firmware update fixes it.


----------



## George22 (Aug 30, 2010)

elbowglitter said:


> I don't think it's unique to my Kindle. I'm hoping a firmware update fixes it.


I'm hoping too, two more freezes today.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

joolz said:


> Mine froze up last night. I was skipping around in a book, I think (went back to look at the cover or something) and suddenly it wouldn't do anything. Took a few tries of holding the power switch for a while to get it to come back up, but it was fine after that.
> 
> I didn't have any un-indexed books, so I know that wasn't the problem.


Exactly what happened to me last night - Facebook (only took one reset though). Otherwise absolutely no problems!


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had a few moments when my K3 randomly restarted itself. So far it hasn't happened when I've been reading a book but always when I've been in the menu. 

Amazon recommended a hard reset and so far that seems to have worked. *knock on wood*


----------



## thenate1 (Aug 25, 2010)

My wife and I are sharing hers until mine arrives and so far her WI-FI only model has frozen up 4 or 5 times while I was reading, and last night it randomly rebooted while she was reading.  After the reboot it lost her place in her book and reverted back to her last bookmark, she was not happy!    I am temped to not call Amazon CS because it seems so widespread that the new unit will probably have the same problem.  I am hoping for a firmware update or something soon


----------



## ChrisByrd (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had two freezes so far.

The first time happened after I switched the WIFI on after it had been switched off for a few hours - I was getting a strong WIFI signal at the time on my Mac and iPhone so I don't think that was the problem.  I did a hard reset but was unable to connect to WIFI afterwards.  CS talked me through a full factory reset which fixed the problem - luckily I hadn't downloaded many books as these were all lost from the device.

The second time, the Kindle froze when I went to open a collection - this time it restarted itself after a few seconds.

I love my Kindle otherwise, so it would be good if Amazon could identify the problem.

Chris


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

rittsi said:


> Amazon recommended a hard reset and so far that seems to have worked. *knock on wood*


I tried a hard reset yesterday after tsemple suggested it (in this thread), and so far, so good! No more freezes thus far today.


----------



## cloudtech (Aug 16, 2010)

Mime has frozen many times when downloading, selecting book, checking directory, even reading.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd had three freeze-and-restart occurrences the first weekend, including two within two hours of each other Sunday night.  I shrugged off the first restart, but after two of these so close together, I did a power-down and restart on Lomax (my K3) Sunday and vowed I'd call Kindle CS if it happened again.  I didn't use Lomax on Monday, but got him out for some reading after work tonight, and he froze-and-restarted within a minute of me unlocking the screen saver!  I called Kindle CS and the very helpful rep told me the programmers were working on the issue, had me do another reset, and asked me to keep Lomax (I didn't share the name with the Amazon CS) hooked up to wifi for awhile so that they could download some logs and information from my Kindle.  I told them to go to town and download whatever they needed.

About half an hour later, I got an email from the rep, telling me the programmers had decided my Kindle should be replaced!  I was asked to call Kindle CS.  Talked to a different rep, he asked some basic questions rehashing what I'd covered before, and asked me to wait while he filled out a short report needed to carry out the replacement.  I waited for perhaps two minutes (i could hear his keyboard clicking while I waited) and he indicated that a new Kindle would be sent, and I would receive email instructions on returning my current Kindle.  He did throw me for a loop when he indicated he wanted to send the replacement Kindle to a gift address I used only once several years ago!  I got that cleared up (and am going to verify the correct address from an email about the replacement he promised to send).  He tells m the estimated arrival date for my new Kindle is September 2. 

I'm not sure if Lomax as delivered is fatally flawed, so must be replaced, or if my statements and the download logs convinced them that they needed to autopsy poor Lomax in person to discover the cause of the problem.  In any case, I'm glad that Amazon appears to be reacting forcefully to my problem!  And don't tell Lomax, but I'm going to call the new Kindle Lomax as well.  Heartless of me!  

Added just before posting--I checked email, and the promised email arrived, I've verified the order information, and the replacement is being sent by one-day shipping (I suppose it is too late for it to arrive tomorrow).  And he did ship it to the correct address, I was a bit unnerved when he pulled the other address out of the air!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I tried a hard reset yesterday after tsemple suggested it (in this thread), and so far, so good! No more freezes thus far today.


Today I downloaded half a dozen free books one after the other, and shortly thereafter it froze again (freeze #3 for me).

I think I'll wait to see if it freezes any more before I try to get a replacement like The Hooded Claw did, because this might have been due to all the downloading. Also, I wonder if Amazon will send out a software upgrade to fix this issue.


----------



## Badlilstang (Sep 1, 2010)

Another one locking up.  Just got it today.  Ran great for over an hour.  Checked email.  Setup facebook etc.  Also found its forgetting my password!!!! I gave it a real simple one and it takes almost 10 entries to get it to finally let me in.  This started after the lock ups.  This will not do.  Not the best first experience with an E-Reader.


EDIT:  They walked me through a full reset to clear my password.  Customer support was great and fast although they didn't seem to want to discuss the lockup issues going around.  I even asked if they were aware and he kinda changed the subject.  He eventually said if the lockup happens again to contact them back so they can ship out a new replacement unit.  Seeing as they are sending out replacements I kinda doubt its a software bug.  Anyone Not have a lockup yet?  Maybe we should start that thread!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I received my replacement K3 today (overnight shipping).  I downloaded all my books and then the collections.  Then downloaded a few more books.  Everything is going well so far.

The original K3 did not have any problems until the second day I had it and I had only downloaded a few of my books on it.

So far so good..  I think this will work.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm thinking I'd better do more downloading.. I've done very little  so far.. just the book I was reading already and then a couple of new downloads and one from archives which I'm reading now.

My lockups came when I was using buttons, for the most part.

I think I should try to stress test it a bit before calling in again (hoping I won't have to).

I did ask my CSR if th is seemed to be happening more in the wifi only or the wifi/G3 (mine being wifi/3G but of course mostly using wifi at home) and he just said "too soon to tell".  But I'm wondering if there is some glitch with wifi since that is new to the kindle?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is the 3G version & it also froze on day 1. I was typing in numbers after pressing the sym key. I kept forgetting to close out the sym key & would press the wrong button, the down button, on the 5 way to go to l the location page. I thought that was the cause & maybe that still is, but with so many people having problems, I wonder now. I also had to do the reset a few times to work. I had the blank page. I haven't used my kindle 3 everyday, as I also use my other kindles, so hopefully I won't have anymore problems.


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine froze up again last night. I had just finished re-entering the wifi password and setting the time, since it had lost both at some point (no idea how). It also had lost the date: I bookmarked a page, and when I looked in "my clippings" it said it was Jan 11 or something like that. I waited a bit and it figured out the correct date on its own, which is good, as I didn't find a way to set it manually.

All was well after a restart, but it's a little frustrating


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

just got mine today and downloaded about 30 books for it plus some samples.  Left it alone while it indexed, checked it was all done then created my collections etc.  It had no issues keeping up with my typing or navigations, all done great, tried out text to speak, web browser and kindle store, all good.    Left it alone, then woke it up, opened a book and showed my daughter the text to speak again, and it froze after a few sentences, green light lit up constant so I held the power switch till it rebooted........will see how it goes from now.

Not overly concerned at this point,  Im used to the sony 505 and that rebooted and lost my bookmarks and collections all the time  LOL    I hope Amazon will update it very soon, otherwise if it becomes an issue I may exchange it, time will tell.


----------



## Joyce (Jul 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, sorry, somehow I had a d'oh moment.


Ann's right of course - all the K3's have WiFi and some have also have 3G --- but I took your question originally to mean that you were wondering if people were using the WiFi as opposed to the 3G (or vice versa) when they were having the freezing issues...which I think was perfectly valid.

Received my K3 yesterday and after charging it - started to play, of course. I, too, experienced at least three freezes...and I have not set up my WiFi to use my home network (nor any random one that might be available near the house) and was just using the 3G...

Seems to be okay so far today, so will continue to d/l my books...I'm really glad I only had the K2 for less than 60 days - had only accumulated about 88 books. I must be doing this bass-acward, as it seems to take a bit of time to get them out of the archive, into "home" and then move into the collection. So doing about 6 - 10 at a time. I know me - seems I always do something the hardest way possible, at first...


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

At least I don't have to keep an unbent paper clip in close proximity. (Kindle Klassic re-setter )
I had to do a hard reset once when K3 wouldn't remember where to open a book, but that seems to have solved that problem.  
My K3 has reset itself a few times, but I think that had a lot to do with being too quick with the 4-way control, or hitting the down arrow at the same time as the Back button.
I've backed up my Document File on a thumb drive...just in case.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

Yesterday on my new K3 graphite, my joystick( navigation key) stopped working. I called CS and my replacement kindle should arrive today. Last night I tried to use my kindle and now it's frozen completely. I rebooted it several times and all I get is a blank white screen. I haven't even had my kindle for 1 week. Thankfully Amazon CS is awesome and very helpful. Has anyone else had the same cursor problem that I have had?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sorry but I really think if part of the problem is moving the controller too fast, that's pretty pathetic. For crying out loud, we live in a world of touch screens and controller free gaming and the Kindle can't even handle "moving the controller too fast". From the start with my new K3, the navigation on the Kindle felt very regressive compared to the touch screen on my iPhone but I accept that eInk and touch screens aren't quite compatible yet in an ideal way. There's not a huge amount of navigation required for just an ereader anyway. 

But I think it's completely unacceptable for a device to crash purely because I'm navigating quickly. I can't think of any other current device where that is common place and I'm floored that so many Kindle users seem to just accept it as perfectly normal. I seriously hope that this is not actually the case and that the crash problem will be resolved by a firmware update. 

I'm holding onto mine until there is an update and will only contact CS to get a replacement if that doesn't work. It's only crashed 5 times since I got it Saturday morning (knock on wood because of course now that I've said that, it will freeze again) so it's still usable and I can be patient for a resolution.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The new Lomax is here!

I'm a bit annoyed at Fedex, for leaving him in the hall in front of my apartment door rather than taking him to the building office as he is supposed to do (and nearly all delivery drivers do with packages when the resident isn't home).  But I'd been checking my Amazon account, saw he was delivered this morning, and dropped by home during lunch.  Since he was out in the hall, I'm particularly glad I did that!

He wasn't registered to my account when delivered (neither was my first K3) but I have registered him to my account, hooked him to wifi, and downloaded one book from archives just to see that everything is working.  He arrived about 3/4 charged, so I've got him hooked up to charge while I finish my work day, and I'll do more tonight.

Meanwhile, the original Lomax (first K3) is sulking because not only is he being replaced, but the new Lomax is using his power cord as if he owned the place!


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Mr Hooded Claw

Are you going to  de-register your first Lomax before you send him back?...I have to send back my K3  due to rebooting and problems waking up from sleep...I did get the email with the instructions but I don't see anything about de-registering  it before sending it back..thanks...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm gonna play it safe and deregister.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

History lover
I think that my kindle is defective. I wasn't using the controller too fast. All I did was go to the kindle store, read a book description, and attempt to turn off the wireless. Even if I did possibly use the controller too fast a reset should have fixed it. Now it's completely unresponsive and is just a blank screen 1 day later. The other weird thing is when I was reading in the dark with the amazon lighted cover, after the cursor stopped working the light won't come on anymore. I wonder if the lighter cover did something to my kindle. I don't plan on using the lighted cover with my new replacement kindle. I have had a kindle 1, kindle 2, and graphite DX and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

bebobthefrog said:


> History lover
> I think that my kindle is defective. I wasn't using the controller too fast. All I did was go to the kindle store, read a book description, and attempt to turn off the wireless. Even if I did possibly use the controller too fast a reset should have fixed it. Now it's completely unresponsive and is just a blank screen 1 day later. The other weird thing is when I was reading in the dark with the amazon lighted cover, after the cursor stopped working the light won't come on anymore. I wonder if the lighter cover did something to my kindle. I don't plan on using the lighted cover with my new replacement kindle. I have had a kindle 1, kindle 2, and graphite DX and have never had a problem with them.


My comments weren't in response to yours - there have been several suggestions made that some of the freeze up problems are a result of people navigating too quickly, the most recent by the post just before yours by KayakerNC. But I didn't want to quote him since this suggestion has been made by many people and I didn't want to single anyone out. Your problem was obviously a separate issue, I have not heard it before and I don't think it's related to the theory of freeze ups being caused by navigating too quickly.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I started a thread about this, but they are calling a few people to test a software version that they hope will fix the freezing problem.. so I now have version 3.0.1 and will be leaving wifi on for a couple of days so they can monitor it.

If the problem is navigation (this is me opining, not Amazon), it could be that software will actually slow things down to avoid the problem  I can remember years ago with some of our first online realtime systems we had to build in some time when working with certain CRT displays that couldn't keep up with our fast Tandem minicomputers.  

Hopefully this fix will help and then it  or a newer version will come to all users.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

Put this in the "for what it's worth" category, but here is my story......Received my K3 Monday PM. All was well for an hour or two. Then the "freeze and reboot" routines started. I called Kindle CS (still Mon PM), and it seemed they didn't believe what I was telling them (no doubt, they were in denial). Same thing all day Tuesday and most of Wednesday. I finally was able to speak with a tech supervisor who, when I said "FREEZES AND REBOOTS", told me he was shipping me a new Kindle. He sent it Wednesday afternoon/evening, and it was delivered this afternoon(Thursday). Somewhere between Monday PM and Wednesday PM, Amazon realized they had (have) a problem. Hopefully it will be resolved soon!!! 
P.S.  The new K3 has worked flawlessly now for about 6 hours).


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

history_lover said:


> My comments weren't in response to yours - there have been several suggestions made that some of the freeze up problems are a result of people navigating too quickly, the most recent by the post just before yours by KayakerNC. But I didn't want to quote him since this suggestion has been made by many people and I didn't want to single anyone out. Your problem was obviously a separate issue, I have not heard it before and I don't think it's related to the theory of freeze ups being caused by navigating too quickly.


I can confirm that the freezing is *not* being caused by navigating too quickly. At least in my case. Three, slow simple clicks to the right (while naming a collection, for example) results in a freeze. I have experienced many freezes and just a few re-boots. The freezing, as I have noticed, occurs frequently anytime the nav controller is being used.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Another freeze and reset. 
This time it had nothing to do with speed on the controller. 
I was changing the *Showing All Items* at the top of the home screen from *By Title* to *By Author*. When I clicked the By Author link....it froze....then after about 15 seconds, rebooted.
I give up, I've done a hard reset that obviously did nothing.
I'll be calling CS in the morning, they can either replace my K3 or give me a Return Authorization. At this point I really don't care. I am totally disgusted.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> Another freeze and reset.
> This time it had nothing to do with speed on the controller.
> I was changing the *Showing All Items* at the top of the home screen from *By Title* to *By Author*. When I clicked the By Author link....it froze....then after about 15 seconds, rebooted.
> I give up, I've done a hard reset that obviously did nothing.
> I'll be calling CS in the morning, they can either replace my K3 or give me a Return Authorization. At this point I really don't care. I am totally disgusted.


OK. Slow down, I see you are from eastern NC, and I don't blame you for being frustrated (K3 problem and EARL bearing down on your state). This is a temporary setback (I hope), so chill out and call CS as soon as you have time.....no need to wait until morning. Best of luck.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I received my replacement K3 on Tuesday.  I'm very happy with it but was very frustrated with the first one.  I never had a bit of trouble with my K2.  No regrets on my part but I was a little put off by the first K3 and while this one is working perfectly so far, I am a little worried.  I gifted my K2 so if this one craters, I will be Kindleless.  Yikes.  It's scary to even think about it.

Happy overall.  Great customer service and a great reading device.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, I've found that the only freezing I get is when I try to launch the web browser.  It won't work.  Kindle freezes up - and then reboots.  And the browser never activates.


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

lonestar said:


> I received my replacement K3 on Tuesday. I'm very happy with it but was very frustrated with the first one. I never had a bit of trouble with my K2. No regrets on my part but I was a little put off by the first K3 and while this one is working perfectly so far, I am a little worried. I gifted my K2 so if this one craters, I will be Kindleless. Yikes. It's scary to even think about it.
> 
> Happy overall. Great customer service and a great reading device.


Keep the faith. I believe this problem will be resolved soon. I haven't had a problem since receiving the replacement K3, so I hope this is the end of the frustration....and frustration IT WAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Skydog said:


> I can confirm that the freezing is *not* being caused by navigating too quickly. At least in my case. Three, slow simple clicks to the right (while naming a collection, for example) results in a freeze. I have experienced many freezes and just a few re-boots. The freezing, as I have noticed, occurs frequently anytime the nav controller is being used.


That's good to know - I tend to navigate quickly without realizing so when it freezes up, I can't tell whether I was clicking too quickly or not. Regardless, Seamonkey's report of them working on an update suggests whatever the problem is, there will be a resolution in the near future.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

blefever said:


> OK. Slow down, I see you are from eastern NC, and I don't blame you for being frustrated (K3 problem and EARL bearing down on your state). This is a temporary setback (I hope), so chill out and call CS as soon as you have time.....no need to wait until morning. Best of luck.


Well, the good news is that Earl decided to bear eastward, so other than a lot of rain bands, pretty much spared the Bogue Banks, Morehead City, and Beaufort areas. 
I called Kindle CS this morning and talked to Devon, who was very helpful. He went online with my K3, checked a couple of things (kind of like an electronic colonoscopy), and said they would send a replacement.
Hardware or software, I don't know. 
Hopefully my replacement will be trouble-free without the freezing and rebooting issues.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

So far, so good with my K3 with the test software.  No freezes thus far.  I've had wifi up nonstop.. hmm just noticed it came up on 3G.  Seems to have a harder time accessing my wireless from upstairs even though my laptop has no difficulty at all.  Donovan, the CSR who walked me through installing the test version, said that seems to be typical..

Ha!  It just switched itself to my wifi network!  So apparently  the K3s don't just stick with a 3G connection but check for wifi.

Kayaker, glad Earl has left you unscathed.  Electronic colonoscopy, indeed!

So far they seem to think most of the problems with freezing have to do with software, but they also seem to sincerely want to find a solution for all of us.  I like that.  When I was a system designer I was fortunate to work with a group where we also actually wanted our design and code to work and work well and support our customers.  Our documentation people, training and marketig people were always in wonder that they could call us with a problem and we would thank them and get their input so we could fix the problem or explain the process if there wasn't a problem.  They were all used to dealing with designers and programmers who were never wrong or would always argue and point fingers elsewhere.

So I really like the attitude I got and I wasn't even complaining, had just called in, gone through a reset and was just hoping there would be no more problems and they asked me and others to help them with their testing.  Good vibes.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got a follow up call from Amazon support.  They installed the problem update on my kindle too.  I hadn't had any problems since I did a reset last Saturday, but I wanted to get the update anyway, since something was wrong with it before.  I'm really happy with the way CS is handling this.  I didn't expect a follow-up call at all on the problem.  Good job Amazon!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

history_lover said:


> That's good to know - I tend to navigate quickly without realizing so when it freezes up, I can't tell whether I was clicking too quickly or not. Regardless, Seamonkey's report of them working on an update suggests whatever the problem is, there will be a resolution in the near future.


One of the two I ordered has the freeze/reboot problem and I have set it aside for now, pending a return. The second, which arrived Monday, had a battery overheat problem right out of the box. During the charge cycle the device became extremely warm/borderline hot in the area just below the right-hand next page button, on the backside. Wow.  I sure didn't hold on to it for very long. Further experimentation revealed overheating with any activity using power: button pressing, hard-resetting, or just turning it on. I suspect it was a "runaway" lithium battery which can result in fire.

So... received the replacement for that one today and I will put it through its paces to see if it has the freeze problem.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Skydog, glad you got such a quick replacement for your way too hot K3!  I mentioned that problem to my CSrep while we were doing my download and install and he definitely hadn't heard about that problem but hoped you had called them and I assured him that you had already contacted them and a replacement was on the way.

===

Emmalita.. does make you feel good when they care like that!  Mine is still working fine, though I haven't been as active today as some days.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Are they more or less aware of the (seemingly) random *veeeerrrrryyyy* slow page turns (with a *veeeeerrrrryyyyy* long flash to black) that seems to affect some of us? (Cf. http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96724)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I was on the fence about getting Kindle 3, and leaning toward getting one. But the freeze up stories are nudging me to hold off for now.


----------



## Slingsby (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello all, I've been using my K3 for a week (came the 26th) to read Google Book PDFs (I call it research) mostly. I turn it sideways and read half a page at a time on fit-to-width. Page turns that turn the page in the PDF (not the Kindle page forwards that just move down the PDF image) have always been slow. There's maybe a 3-5 second lag. It does not seem to be related to the size of the PDF -- unless we note that all these PDFs are big compared to a Amazon book. It has not been a problem for me, I just assumed I was pushing the machine.

Then today with the battery low & just after attempting to use the web browser, but failing (no wi fi available), it restarted when I went to open a PDF file. This is a file I've been reading all week. It did so again, and again, and again. Later I found the forum after searching for "kindle reboots when opening PDF." I am not sure where to post this little story so I guess this thread. The Kindle would open text files and Amazon books but any PDF file caused it to restart.

I read about the 20 second restart, did this, and got the Kindle on the charger. The problem appears to have been solved.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I was on the fence about getting Kindle 3, and leaning toward getting one. But the freeze up stories are nudging me to hold off for now.


Well, it won't hurt anything for you to wait. But let's say you do order and there is a problem. The great thing about Amazon is how fast they get replacements to you. After a couple freezes and a few self-rebootings, I called CS today. Mainly I wanted to let them know and see if they had any suggestions (or a trial update to send me ). But after a few minutes of "looking" at whatever she was looking at, the CS rep said they'd overnight a replacement. I asked if that was really necessary since mine was working but she felt it was going to keep being a problem and could be come worse. So other than the hassle of needing to re-download my books one week after getting my original K3 and dropping the package off at the shipper's, this is really just a very small blip.

Of course, I am a fairly irrational Kindleholic so YMMV.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I got my replacement k3 on Thursday and haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## Kim Y (Sep 9, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> lonestar.. what you've experienced was what I did until I just got the dead white screen.
> 
> I did put it on the charger for awhile before calling CS and he used his stopwatch so I could hold the slider over for at least 20 seconds (I had actually held it longer previously) and of course with CS "watching" it did reset but with loss of a couple of actions on my part. I had finished a book this morning and made a note of the date in that file, then moved that book out of my current reading collection and started to move in the next book to be read.
> 
> ...


:::Sigh::: I waited patiently for my b-day present to arrived. It arrived. I charged it. I was so excited ... only to now looking at a white screen.  I'm going through the same problem with my K3. Frustrating! I'm going to leave it for tonight and see if I can start from scratch tomorrow.

I'll probably be calling CS ... this is SO disappointing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kim Y said:


> :::Sigh::: I waited patiently for my b-day present to arrived. It arrived. I charged it. I was so excited ... only to now looking at a white screen.  I'm going through the same problem with my K3. Frustrating! I'm going to leave it for tonight and see if I can start from scratch tomorrow.
> 
> I'll probably be calling CS ... this is SO disappointing.


Have you tried restarting it?


----------



## Kim Y (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, yes I have.  I had the problem immediately (freezing on pages to begin with, becoming stuck on a selection, etc) and I thought it was me.  Then I began getting the "white screen" of death.  I was able to restart until the time I posted here.  It's still stuck on the white screen.    

I've decided to call CS.  

At least I was able to almost read one chapter...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Before I noticed the link to the update here on the forum, I called CS to tell them my replacement was having some reboot issues.  So, I rebooted, turned the WiFi on and plugged it in.  I asked her if I could unplug it if the update came in.  She suggested that it would be safer to keep it plugged in for the full 24 hours to make sure all information had been downloaded to my K3.  The update is there now.  It now says 3.01 but I have 18 hours left before I unplug it.  Patience!


----------



## Kim Y (Sep 9, 2010)

I just got off the phone with CS.  We were able to get my K3 to "wake up" - guess it was in quite a stupor!   She said (as you did Lonestar) that she was sending an update to the K3 and to leave it plugged in for 24 hours.  

I hope the update resolves my issues!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Keep your Wi-Fi on.
My new replacement K3 Graphite just had an update pushed to it.
No warning.
Version: Kindle 3.0.1 (525120101).
Evidently they are done with Beta testing the update.


----------

